# Iams not available?



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Has anyone heard that Iams isn't on the shelves until March? Have a client who called me in a panic because that's the food her dog eats, (she's on a tight tight budget), so wanted to know what to do as Petsmart/Petco both told her it wasn't available until march due to manufacturing issues or something....love this! Great opportunity to get her to switch her beagle to a healthier diet....Thank-you P&G for this!


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, the store I work out of has had issues and their Iams and Eukanuba (I think...) areas on the shelves are pretty sparse. I've had some customers come up to me and ask me what to switch to because their food wasn't there anymore and luckily I got one guy to switch to Wellness and one woman to switch as well, I forget what she chose, but it was def better than Iams!


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

Here is what Petco is saying about the limited availability of Iams products:


Can?t Find Your Usual Iams & Eukanuba Food? | The PETCO Scoop - PETCO's Official Blog


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

There has been nothing but issues and sick dogs from Iams and Yuckanuba lately.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

good. hopefully people who can't get their Iams will turn to researching what food they can feed in its place....

about 5 minutes of research will lead them to better food.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I had been feeding both those brands, once new computer was up and running in house, I think it took me about 2 minutes to realize what crap I was feeding.


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

Perfect! 

I know somebody who feeds Iams to her Shih Tzu. Maybe this will be a good shove in the right direction.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

with the new internet age(not even that new anymore)...

people have no reason to live ignorant lives. Information is literally at your fingertips. 

It took me 30 seconds to type in Iams into a Google search and immediately find links to reviews talking about how bad the food is.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Do you think it will be replaced by refined Natura products?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I hadn't heard about this! But just think if its not on the shelf well then people can't buy it! :biggrin:They have to find an alternative! And the alternative better not be beneful or purina. Hopefully the workers there can shed l some light on holistic brands something way better than ~~ 

I~ ams~ not any good~ or Yuck~a ~Nuba


----------



## ziggy29 (Feb 1, 2010)

Best news I've heard all day, as long as customers don't reach for something even *worse* as an alternative. For the others, hopefully a little education is in order.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

> Yuck~a ~Nuba


That's pretty funny:biggrin:


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

ziggy29 said:


> Best news I've heard all day, as long as customers don't reach for something even *worse* as an alternative. For the others, hopefully a little education is in order.


Yah petsmart told her to get Nutro Ultra BLECH!


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cprcheetah said:


> Has anyone heard that Iams isn't on the shelves until March? Have a client who called me in a panic because that's the food her dog eats, (she's on a tight tight budget), so wanted to know what to do as Petsmart/Petco both told her it wasn't available until march due to manufacturing issues or something....love this! Great opportunity to get her to switch her beagle to a healthier diet....Thank-you P&G for this!


ssomeone on a budget should not be feeding iams anyways...theys hould feed alpo or kibbles and bits...iams costs as much as diamond naturals.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> with the new internet age(not even that new anymore)...
> 
> people have no reason to live ignorant lives. Information is literally at your fingertips.
> 
> It took me 30 seconds to type in Iams into a Google search and immediately find links to reviews talking about how bad the food is.


hopefully when they see those links, they wil lstart researching more about why iams is bad..and then learn that most of the good foods are vad,and UNDERSTAND why....then go to the better foods like totw.


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

http://www.iams.com/en-us/dog-artic...aspx?TID=f68aba2a-9b30-4ae1-8bc7-98ac60f69b98

interesting how iams food does not match their own research


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

"Even though they are often fed plant-based diets, dogs are not herbivores. They are omnivores, animals that eat both animal- and plant-based foods.

The body structure of domestic dogs is similar to that of its carnivorous ancestors and relatives the wolf, coyote, fox, and jackal - ideal for eating animal flesh.

* Domestic dogs possess the enlarged carnassial teeth that carnivores are named after, which are efficient for holding prey.
* The gastrointestinal tract is simple and does not have the capacity to digest large amounts of plant products.

In addition, high quality animal-source proteins contain all the essential amino acids dogs need, whereas some plant-based proteins may be deficient in some essential amino acids. So although dogs are classified as omnivores, they are best fed as carnivores."

Ahh! I thought dogs were officially classified as carnivores. And one can hardly call Iams a carnivorous diet like they seem to recommend.

Iams adult chunks dog food:
Chicken, Corn Meal, Ground Whole Grain Sorghum, Chicken By-Product Meal, Dried Beet Pulp, Chicken Flavor, Chicken Fat (preserved with mixed Tocopherols, a source of Vitamin E), Potassium Chloride, Dried Egg Product, Brewers Dried Yeast, Salt, Caramel, Calcium Carbonate, Flax Meal, Choline Chloride, Fructooligosaccharides, Minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Manganese Sulfate, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Potassium Iodide, Cobalt Carbonate), Vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, Ascorbic Acid, Vitamin A Acetate, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Thiamine Mononitrate (source of vitamin B1), Vitamin B12 Supplement, Niacin, Riboflavin Supplement (source of vitamin B2), Inositol, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (source of vitamin B6), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Folic Acid), L-Lysine Monohydrochloride, DL-Methionine, Rosemary Extract.

Since chicken is water inclusive, corn and sorghum are the two main ingredients.. not very carnivorous sounding!!


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

cprcheetah said:


> (she's on a tight tight budget)


The most maddening dog nutrition myth is that Iams is value for money. It is *very* expensive for what it is. This data is taken from Pet Food Online | Dog & Cat Supplies & Products | PetFoodDirect.com.

Iams Premium Protection
13.4 lbs cost $23 or $1.71/lb
First four ingredients: Chicken by-product meal, corn meal, sorghum meal, barley

Chicken Soup for the Dog Lover's Soul Adult
18 lbs cost $22 or $1.19/lb
1st 4 ingredients: Chicken, turkey, chicken meal, fish meal

If you need a food that Petco sells:

Natural Balance Ultra
15 lbs cost $24 or $1.60/lb
Chicken, Brown rice, Lamb meal, Oatmeal

BTW, my local Petco's prices are outrageous and actually 20% higher than Petco online. If possible I would definitely patronize a local independent pet specialty store or a feed store.

Iams is a rip-off in every sense of the word. That said, I am still mourning the P&G take-over of Natura. At my local store, Innova products are very attractively priced.


----------

